# Dita Von Teese Without Makeup



## daer0n (Oct 30, 2008)

From all the celebrities that have been posted wearing no makeup i think Dita has to be the best looking one, she still looks beautiful IMO, with no makeup on, there is a difference of course, when she is wearing it, but she still looks really pretty and fresh. Just thought i would post






What do you guys think?
















With makeup on:


----------



## Panda816 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think she looks very pretty!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh my god, she's gorgeous!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 30, 2008)

I still think she's gorgeous.

Gah, I love her but at the same time I see those pictures and I hate her for being that pretty without makeup haha


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 30, 2008)

She looks innocent and fresh, though her lifestyle and profession suggests anything but that.


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 30, 2008)

Shes so pretty, with or without makeup.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 30, 2008)

What an awesome face! Gorgeous skin =)


----------



## Darla (Oct 30, 2008)

wow she is pretty, but i would have to say with her makeup she really stands out


----------



## banapple (Oct 30, 2008)

omg she still looks beautiful! and her skin is so flawless ahh jealous


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 30, 2008)

I wanna know what foundation she uses!!


----------



## **Leney** (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, I think she is one of the few women who look better without make up judging by those pics!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Oct 30, 2008)

she's so beautiful ..i love her


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! She does look great. I assumed the first pictures were the with makeup pictures! I just wish I could look half that good without makeup.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 30, 2008)

She looks amazing without makeup. Just lovely.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 30, 2008)

Whoa, she is one of the celebs I've never seen without makeup and i have to say it's really refreshing. She looks so much younger and "innocent" without makeup lol. You'd never think she was a burlesque star.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 30, 2008)

She does look 'innocent'. Though she's far from it...haha!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 30, 2008)

wow, I was expecting something really horrid! lol, I am quite suprised actually, I prefer her without makeup


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wanna know what foundation she uses!! I heard she uses Mac Studio Fix but I didn't know it came in a shade that pale..


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 30, 2008)

She's naturally beautiful, even without makeup. She does look a lot younger without it.


----------



## katherinelesley (Oct 30, 2008)

I want to know what skincare line she uses! The woman doesn't even need foundation!


----------



## katapilla (Oct 30, 2008)

shes beautiful with and without make-up......I think shes stunning! x


----------



## laurie_lu (Oct 30, 2008)

looks better without the makeup


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 30, 2008)

wow, I think she looks quite different, but lovely though. She has great skin.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 30, 2008)

I am almost in love.


----------



## Chandini (Oct 30, 2008)

now imagine her blond!

i remember her appearing on the cover of a magazine once with no makeup, it was a black and white shoot, she looked divine.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow... I hafta agree she's the best looking naked faced celeb I've seen in a while...

Again, wow...


----------



## magosienne (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow !! Dita has a pretty and fresh looking face ! She looks stunning with makeup but she doesn't need it to hide anything.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 30, 2008)

wow... is that really her? she looks so different!


----------



## Dreama (Oct 30, 2008)

She looks different for sure, but still very beautiful!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree. She looks beautiful and has great skin.


----------



## x-Michelle-x (Oct 30, 2008)

*she luks way betta AU NATURALE*


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 31, 2008)

It looks to me like she's wearing makeup in the no makeup pics. Just much more natural. She is gorgeous, though!


----------



## leelee. (Oct 31, 2008)

Holy moly guacamole!

She still looks stunning without make-up!

Totally not fair. ROFL


----------



## Mrs.RS (Oct 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks to me like she's wearing makeup in the no makeup pics. Just much more natural. She is gorgeous, though! i agree.

I'm seeing make in the no make up pic


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks to me like she's wearing makeup in the no makeup pics. Just much more natural. She is gorgeous, though! That was my thought exactly!


----------



## sarah29457 (Oct 31, 2008)

She looks amazing with and without! She looks really sweet and innocent without but I like her both ways! She has flawless skin!


----------



## Asha* (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, she really looks great without makeup!


----------



## evening_star (Oct 31, 2008)

The woman is a goddess! Ugh! It's sickening how beautiful she is with AND without... (or should I say, "with less"??) LOL!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 31, 2008)

WTH! No makeup! She looks sooooooooo good! I love her




Being how fair she is and how red she chooses to wear her lips I would have thought she would look dead or sm.


----------



## Karren (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow!! Now that amazes me!! She is beautiful without makeup which leads me to ask... So why dies she wear so much when she doesn't have to?


----------



## Kathy (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL! I just had to laugh at all the posts in this thread. I was curious too, when I saw the title. Just because Dita is so made up I knew there would be a big difference! She does still look good, but wow, she looks so...plain. She is so striking with her makeup on and her signature red lips. Huge difference!!


----------



## Nightvamp (Oct 31, 2008)

She looks innocent and sweet without make up. She don't need make up at all!!


----------



## pure25honey (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow! She looks great!


----------



## Leithalion (Nov 2, 2008)

Aaaw, she's cute! Why can't I look like that without makeup.. hmm.. :/


----------



## chocobon (Nov 2, 2008)

I think she looks gorgeous without makeup!


----------



## kcam125 (Nov 3, 2008)

oh she's so pretty!


----------



## vanja (Nov 3, 2008)

It does look like she's wearing makeup in these pictures, too, but I certainly agree she looks stunning!






But she's equally stunning with her trademark red lips and black eyeliner - that look is just so _perfect _for her, IMO.


----------



## speedy (Nov 4, 2008)

She looks amazing without makeup.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 4, 2008)

IMO There is a huge difference in looks and she looks good both ways


----------



## moccah (Nov 4, 2008)

Huge difference indeed but still very gorgeous!


----------



## breezyboo:) (Nov 5, 2008)

This woman is G O R G E O U S. Especially without makeup! Look at her, her face is so radiant and glowing!


----------



## Winkiedo (Nov 6, 2008)

I hate her! she looks gorgeous with makeup and very pretty without makeup


----------



## Ozee (Nov 6, 2008)

i think she is gorgeous with the little makeup and with the whole makeup on...

she has always been a favouite of mine..


----------



## **ErinBear** (Nov 6, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## naturechic (Nov 6, 2008)

What a natural beauty!


----------



## marinamarina (Nov 7, 2008)

she is gorgeous either way!! but without make up she looks so much younger!


----------



## 10_6madhatter (Nov 8, 2008)

My goodness! That is a huge difference, but still looking amazing without makeup. And just look at those cheekbones! Jealous liek whoa I am.


----------



## laurreenn (Nov 8, 2008)

haha holy shit she's beautiful!


----------

